# Fica bem



## PtSsb

Olá
Alguém sabe como traduzir em Espanhol a expressão "Fica bem." que usamos em Portugal? "Qué te quedes bien." não me soa grande coisa...
Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Fanaya

'_Que te vaya bien_'. Ou simplesmente '_¡Cuídate!_'.


----------



## PtSsb

¡Muchas gracias, Fanaya!


----------



## Brica

Também podería usar : "ponete bien", "que te pongas bien"...


----------



## PtSsb

Pero, Brica, eso no es para desear que alguien se mejore de una enfermedad. Es solamente para desear que todo esté bien con la persona, que todo se quede bien... ¿Será que "ponete bien", "que te pongas bien" sirve? ¿Eso no es apenas para quien está enfermo?


----------



## Brica

Sí, es verdad... Entonces agrego otra forma de decirlo: " que estés bien!!"


----------



## pelus

Coincido con *Brica.*


----------



## chlapec

Veo que Brica y pelus sois de Argentina. En España no tendría sentido usar la expresión que proponeis (¡Que estés bien!) con el significado de "Fica bem!"; las expresiones comunes aquí son las propuestas por Fanaya.
Ex. (En España):
-Então, até logo, fica bem!: Pues hasta pronto, ¡cúidate!
-Pronto!, tenho de ir embora, fica bem!: Bueno, me tengo que ir, ¡que te vaya bien! (o ¡cúidate!)


----------



## Outsider

_¡Cuídate!_ es la que me gusta más. Tal vez también _¡Vale!_


----------



## Fanaya

Outsider said:


> Tal vez también _¡Vale!_



Onde ouviste isso, Outsider?


----------



## Istriano

Sempre me dizem: ¡hasta luego, cuídate mucho!


----------



## Outsider

Fanaya said:


> Onde ouviste isso, Outsider?


Não se usa _¡Vale! _como despedida?...


----------



## Istriano

Acho que _vale _significa _está bem_ (ou _okay_), e isso só na Espanha (não na América Latina).
Uma vez falei: _combinado _a um espanhol, e ele não entendeu... Deveria ter dito: _vale_.


----------



## Fanaya

Outsider said:


> Não se usa _¡Vale! _como despedida?...



Só ouço um amigo dizer tal e sempre pensei que mais ninguém dizia "_¡vale!_" como despedida. Mas pelos vistos estava errado .


----------

